# Cat needs new home



## One queen in Bath (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi

Due to change in circumstances needing to downsize and looking for a lovely home for my 3 year old Birman/Persian. All vacs up to date, PP insured, in good health and neutered. 

He is very friendly, cuddly, would be fine in a family home, 

It was a difficult decision but follows a relationship breakup

Situated in Bath

Thanks


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sorry , i cant help here just wanted to bump thread hope she finds a good home soon .


----------



## One queen in Bath (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you. 

I may have found someone through my vets as I advertised on there as well.

Not nice having to do this in the unexpected


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes to you both , it is not not end but the begining of another of life s journeys , take care xx if it falls through come back here there are lots of carings experienced peeps here who can point you in the right direction.


----------



## One queen in Bath (Dec 12, 2013)

need help. possible home did not go ahead.

I've contacted the Cats Protection but hoping he can go straight into a loving home.

Thanks


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Please contact catcoonz, Carly87 or cats galore to help assist (PM feature)

Good luck.

I can advertise on my page for you if you wish but need a few more details via PM please x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry it all fell through. You could perhaps try

Persian Rescue - Bristol

They are based in Coalpit Heath.


----------



## One queen in Bath (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not able to PM because I haven't posted enough. I'm hoping he doesn't need to go into a rescue though


----------



## One queen in Bath (Dec 12, 2013)

No joy with persian rescue, they only take in 'full' persians, not cross where in birman line and I don't feel it 's good for him to go to RSPCA as was suggested.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

One queen in Bath said:


> I'm not able to PM because I haven't posted enough. I'm hoping he doesn't need to go into a rescue though


I think you need about 25 posts or so to pm.

Easiest way and quickest way is.just quickly go into general and pop responses on threads, it will quickly build up no time.

X


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Also.just add another post here with a piccie of him on x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Pics will be good, as well as medical history. What is he like around young children, dogs, other cats? Is he an indoor only or an indoor/outdoor cat? What is his coat like to keep matt free? My Birman is horrendous! What is he fed on? Is he litter tray okay? What colour is he? 

Looking forward to seeing him.

I could POSSIBLY take him until a home is found via Grace Haven. If CC agrees (and hubby).

OP click on my link (the Selkirk one) and you can contact me via there. Or the option CC has suggested below.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If you need help you can use the Grace Haven Cat Rescue website, we do homecheck and you could do a direct rehome from your home.

We are here to help all we can.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you are a star Spid xxxx


----------



## One queen in Bath (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I've attached the photo.

JELINI is pet plan insured, chipped, neutered, all vacs up to date, wormed and treated for fleas. 

In VG condition as he is very well cared for.

He's lived with 1 other cat 

He is 3 years of age

Very friendly around people, not sure about children but his temperament is not sure.

He is not a house cat and will need access to cat flap as he likes to hunt and explore open places.

If he goes to a private home, I would be looking for them to donate a contribution to a charity of their choice. 

He is a very special chap and initially I was not ready to let him go but now in the process I'm working through, it's time.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh WOW he is gorgeous




Spid.........


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!

Yep I'm onto it WJ


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, he is stunning.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have messaged you again OP

If he comes to me or to rescue he will have to stay in until a new home is found. I do have a run (small) attached to the house. Will he use a litter tray?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

One queen in Bath said:


> I think I've attached the photo.
> 
> JELINI is pet plan insured, chipped, neutered, all vacs up to date, wormed and treated for fleas.
> 
> ...


Oh my word !!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: what a beautiful boy


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cats cats cats said:


> Oh my word !!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: what a beautiful boy


A black long haired boy - how can you resist?!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

spid said:


> A black long haired boy - how can you resist?!


I know !!!  he just needs a perm and he'd be purrrrrrrrfect :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Didn't I tell you CCC, he is stunning.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cats cats cats said:


> I know !!!  he just needs a perm and he'd be purrrrrrrrfect :lol: :lol: :lol:


Both? . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OP; might be interested in your Tigga Post as well - call me.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

spid said:


> Both? . . . . . . . . . . .


:hand: :hand: as much as I would love to rescue all of these poor souls on here, I dare not introduce Fuzz to another adult again ......or wolf for that matter 

If I could , I'd have taken Jack :001_wub: and this boy and Sylvester and .......ALL OF THEM


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We could swap kitties.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Ah ladies you do make me chuckle  He is a show stopper though isn't he, beautiful boy .


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

That he is. Paws crossed x


----------



## One queen in Bath (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for your humour, laughter helps bring relief in what I'm walking riding through in the storm.

I am going to keep Nero who is pure Birman as he's very much my cat and it's helpful to have some company. 

Yes J is a stunner and has been very well looked after.

I hope he finds a suitable home because he deserves it and I'd like to make sure it is the right one


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I pick him up in an hour.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

He's here. Pics later - he is super calm and cuddly and friendly.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless him, are you tempted Spid to keep him, I know I would be, he is gorgeous. 

It would be lovely to keep his owner informed every step of the way and send photo's, I know how hard and upsetting this must be for them.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

One queen in Bath said:


> Thanks for your humour, laughter helps bring relief in what I'm walking riding through in the storm.
> 
> I am going to keep Nero who is pure Birman as he's very much my cat and it's helpful to have some company.
> 
> ...


Its good that Nero will see you well through this hard patch your going through xxx its a difficult time your going through and knowing J will be safe will be one less stress for you xxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Bless him, are you tempted Spid to keep him, I know I would be, he is gorgeous.
> 
> It would be lovely to keep his owner informed every step of the way and send photo's, I know how hard and upsetting this must be for them.


Always tempted CC, we shall see, lets see how he settles in (he wasn't too sure of the dog) and if we can find him the home he deserves. He is now safely ensconced in his safe room and hiding under the bed (as is to be expected having been greeted by my bouncy dog whilst still in the cat basket!)

His owner has looked after him beautifully and he is much loved and it was a very hard parting. J will be treated like family whilst he is here and I will make sure his new home treat him like a prince as well!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

At least with him out of the carrier and in his safe room, nhe can start to calm down after seeibg the bouncy one .

Your one of the many Angels on here and I hope that after meeting you, 1QIB will be happier in the knowledge that he will have a good and more importantly safe home xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

wow you guys don't waste no time , so happy for all concerned  best wishes , 

ps don't let moggybaby see him :001_huh: he looks and sounds like a beautiful lad


----------



## One queen in Bath (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd like that very much to keep informed as to how he is doing. 

It was the right time to part with him and I'm glad I honoured this. 

It's just me and Nero now as we step into the unknown, felt I was left in a very vulnerable position.

Thank you for all your help and your support.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes OQIB, to you and Nero, and welcome to the forum , stay in touch x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

moggiemum said:


> wow you guys don't waste no time , so happy for all concerned  best wishes ,
> 
> ps don't let moggybaby see him :001_huh: he looks and sounds like a beautiful lad


Just happened to have a spare room (vacated yesterday by Fred) and be in very close proximity. If Bombs was pregnant (hopefully goes to stud next month) wouldn't be able to do it. Just timing.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> best wishes OQIB, to you and Nero, and welcome to the forum , stay in touch x


Ditto, even if it is just to pop in just for a bit of light relief for you OQIB. Take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just come down from spending some lovely time with J. Its my daughters birthday today (19) and she opened her presents with him (he loved playing with the paper and ribbon) and he has purred and played with her, me and hubby. 

The dog did freak him a bit, he was a little growly but is fine now - hes upstairs and the dog isnt allowed up there. My cats have spent a long time sat upstairs outside the door wanting to say hello. But they will have to wait a while whilst he settles. He is relaxed, and cuddly. Hes had a bit of a brush as well which he loved.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Gosh he is gorgeous. Hope he doesn't have to wait long!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, he truly is a stunning boy.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

: 001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Absolutely stunning. 

Paws crossed, but I don't think he's gonna be waiting long

I can just picture your brood sat outside the door though Spid x

Am so glad he's settled and had a good night for you xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awwwwww, happy birthday to your daughter Spid  

and omg he looks like the hairy version of my Ankhstar , he looks so regal ,beautiful i hope he finds his perfect home fitting for the prince that he is :001_wub:


----------

